# Excel mit Java



## Thomas Darimont (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Excel in Java (mit SWT):


```
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FillLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.ole.win32.OleClientSite;
import org.eclipse.swt.ole.win32.OleFrame;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell;

public class Main {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Display display = new Display();
		Shell shell = new Shell(display);

		shell.setText("Excel Demo");

		shell.setSize(640, 480);

		shell.setLayout(new FillLayout());

		OleFrame frm = new OleFrame(shell, SWT.NONE);

		OleClientSite site = new OleClientSite(frm, SWT.NONE, "Excel.Chart");

		shell.open();

		while (!shell.isDisposed())
			if (!display.readAndDispatch())
				display.sleep();

		site.deactivateInPlaceClient();

		site.dispose();
	}
}
```

Demnächst mal ein Beispiel zur OLE Automation... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal wieder was zum Thema Excel:
http://www.andykhan.com/jexcelapi/

Gruß Tom


----------

